# Todays Quick Smoke



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

We were out of both smoked cheese and smoked nuts so just a quick one today - BBR's tomorrow
Added a few more holes to the nut pan to get more smoke to the nuts on the bottom


Into the smoker


Here is the result



Here are the nuts


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 1, 2009)

They Look Great... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How long did you smoke them?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 1, 2009)

This may sound silly or sad but I have nver had smoked cheese that I know of.......The nuts look great.....How was the cheese


----------



## fire it up (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks great, really need to try the nuts sometime.
Got 2 hunks of mozzarella still sitting in the fridge waiting for some cold smoke as soon as I get a nice night out.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

The cheese is soooo good - you need to let it sit out for about 3 hours to get a skin on the outside so it does not release all of it's moisture when you smoke it- My smoker has a heat difusing plate that makes doing this a breeze. But I saw a post the other day where someone put their cheese in one pan and stuck the pan in a pan of ice and smoked at 150 for an hour
Once you try this you are hooked


----------



## got14u (Nov 8, 2009)

great looking cheese and nuts...I have never done nuts. maybe I'll change this problem.lol

patterson you are slackin....you will love it. when you do smoke your own remember to let it meld together for as long as you can stand it. minimum 2 weeks for me. I really like it after 6 weeks tho. that is for cheddar I have not done mozzarella except for today. but i would think it would react the same way...better with age


----------



## chefal (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice job as always!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am the one who put the cheese into a foil pie plate and then put that into an ice filled foiled pie plate. Next time I am going to try and cube the cheese and then smoke it so that it will be more smokey!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2009)

Both of them look great too. I do love smoked cheese and I have never tried to smoke the nuts. You did I fine job with both of them.


----------

